# My watches



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice watches. Great photos. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good stuff! Great collection. :-!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks.  There are some other...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Classic Tag. I dig the old skool ones the most. They sure don't make'em like they used to.. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Kalifx said:


> Thanks.  There are some other...


 Gorgeous Heuer !
Congrats Kalifx... Nice Breit too.



kiwidj said:


> Classic Tag. I dig the old skool ones the most. They sure don't make'em like they used to.. :-!


Agreed.


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Classic Tag. I dig the old skool ones the most. They sure don't make'em like they used to.. :-!


These are my favorite It has been the complete renovation of the TAG Heuer...


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

And even some more ...


----------



## mjpgolf1 (May 4, 2009)

really cool watches there. I love the black dial brietling with the rubber strap. Really nice. Enjoy em.


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

Five new photos ...


----------



## bessanutz (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats one Nice Autavia Heuer, What year is it ?


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

welcome, and thats a wonderful collection.


----------



## Psychedelic Ranger (Sep 20, 2008)

I also like the Heuer. Classic. :-!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

bessanutz said:


> thats one nice autavia heuer, what year is it ?


1972


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

and other images...

Autavia on the new handmade belt:


















...and Steelfish on a steel.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Great photo's, love the Steelfish photo's. Have one in Blue and have always thought "what if" with a black face?
Thanks, Best, Frank


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great looking collection~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Just amazing shots, thankz for this.

I love Navitimer, perfect watch.


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

*My new Panerai *


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you done? Seriously... people gonna hate you around here with those crappy cheapo watches :-d
Nice collection. The Heuer and the Pam are my favorite.
Any Casio or Timex by any chance? :-d


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

sweet collection, awesome shots & love the strap on that pam


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

jay.scratch said:


> Are you done? Seriously... people gonna hate you around here with those crappy cheapo watches :-d


Not quite.  But seriously, some of them I do not have in this time (Autavia, SF). So many watches and so little time. 



















mikee said:


> sweet collection, awesome shots & love the strap on that pam


Yes, Mario Paci is great.


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

And one more photo of 111 back case...


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Just great


----------



## rac (Apr 27, 2010)

hi
what a nice collection. pics are great too.
thanks.:-!


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

Kalifx said:


> And even some more ...


love the pic of the Omega.:-!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

I did it again.  But Oris I was only 2 months. Due to a trip to Italy. However, they are great watches.










Planet Ocean I have about 3 weeks and I'm excited about them.


















And finally, a demonic photo of my PAM111. ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

amazing pics !!!


----------



## SDKmann (Jun 17, 2010)

Amazing collection, your shots make them look even better too!


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Gotta love the pam and those Breitlings :-!


----------



## Carlos_ags (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey mate, I love all your watches!! But I specially love your ex- Autavia...Where could I get an strap like this watch wears? I´m talking about the red stitch with holes strap!! Does it fit on 20mm watches?

Greetings man!!

Carlos.


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

Really like the breitling, what's are the full model
Details cheers


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

Carlos_ags said:


> Hey mate, I love all your watches!! But I specially love your ex- Autavia...Where could I get an strap like this watch wears? I´m talking about the red stitch with holes strap!! Does it fit on 20mm watches?
> 
> Greetings man!!
> 
> Carlos.


Hi, 
yes, the belt is great and has a 20 mm ... Unfortunately (perhaps luckily for me  ) this belt is hand made in the Czech Republic. Here is a link to the author: http://www.sima-prague.com/ Try to write to him.


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

And thanks everyone for the lovely posts. :-!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

My Hercules...


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

Hercules........


----------



## t1nhoo (Aug 24, 2009)

That strap on Heuer is one of the best looking strap I've seen. Stunning Photography!!


----------



## kino (Oct 5, 2010)

nice watches!


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice collection. Very nice.


----------



## crazyt (Oct 5, 2010)

nice collection, very classy!!!!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, and adding "rookie".


----------



## zoomin6 (Oct 6, 2010)

That Navitimer is beautiful! That watch is my #1 grail, I will get it someday, hopefully soon. Maybe when I graduate in 2 years 

Nice collection!

Walter..


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Kalifx said:


> and other images...
> 
> Autavia on the new handmade belt:


Do you work in television? First deck I ever used was a Sony BVH-3100.


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic additions, congratulations!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

And now something for fun... What does happen, when I left my Archimede and went to sleep? :-d (Full Res here: http://nextstep.systemin.eu/public/Hodinky/WUS/archwar.jpg)


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

amazing shots of an amazing collection.


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

And again, after a time, new arrival.


----------



## Tourbeon (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: My new Panerai *

Great watches and photos. Love the 'Lings'


----------



## areaclon (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: My new Panerai *

Very nice. Congratulations


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

*And some details. The best diving watch, what I ever had. *


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: My new Panerai *



Tourbeon said:


> Great watches and photos. Love the 'Lings'





areaclon said:


> Very nice. Congratulations


Thanks.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

@Kalifx: What line of work are you in? I mean seriously..... I would love to change my career..... Real nice Collection and real nice photography!!!!

Two Thumbs UP!!!!


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> @Kalifx: What line of work are you in? I mean seriously..... I would love to change my career..... Real nice Collection and real nice photography!!!!
> 
> Two Thumbs UP!!!!


I'm Art Director in Advertising Agency. But I think, is it not important. I really do. Simply, I love watches. Thats all. Therefore I sometime did a couple of images. But thanks.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

You really know how to choose your watches ,You got a good tastes for watches I really like those BREITLING,PANERAI while I would admit your heuer is stunning am no fan of tag, Your collection is superb! Thanks for sharing those beauty


----------



## Kalifx (Aug 1, 2008)

*Romain Jerome unreal DNA *

And now something for fun. I like Romain Jerome. Really much. It's very interesting and fun brand. Although I don't have watches from them - this is my own special RJ edition.


----------

